# Neue Internet Seite öffnen!



## Rj (14. Jan 2004)

Wie kann ich mit einem Applet eine neue Internetseite mit einem url öffnen!

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Stefan1200 (14. Jan 2004)

Das geht mit der Methode showDocument:

http://www.rz.fhtw-berlin.de/hjp3/k100252.html#methodeshowdocument


----------



## fabe (17. Jan 2004)

Also wenn du import java.net.*; machst kannst du das so machen:


```
// Zum Umleiten auf die Crazy-Partys-Website
String adresse = "http://www.crazy-partys.com/";

try
{
    URL load = new URL( adresse );
    getAppletContext().showDocument( load );
}    catch(MalformedURLException e)
     {
        showStatus("FEHLER: " + adresse + " konnte nicht geladen werden");	
     }
```

hab ich selbst schon benutzt, also funktioniert sicher.Wennst willst kannst es unter http://www.crazy-partys.com/crazy/CrazyChat/CrazyChat.php testen.Brauchst in dem Chat nur logout anklicken und du wirst umgeleitet.fabe


----------

